# The bank want's it removed my AXX!!!



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Got a call today to remove pickets that where knocked of a perimeter fence on a property. The "BANK" want's them removed. LOL! More like the service company want's their 20%. Why no approve a bid to put the boards back up and secure the property??? This business is SOOOO screwed up.........


----------



## Burd (Sep 27, 2012)

I hate that the banks would rather do stupid things like this... 
I came from a Mold background before this so it was a big change for me. Used to doing everything to the best of my ability to make things look aesthetically nice. But, Banks! they want to spend the least amount of money to gain the most... 

That is why I prefer REO, but you cant be too picky.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

LOL!! Just got a call confirming to remove. Told them i would just leave them in the back of my truck till next week when the property conveys and i get it on the REO side. Then i could put them back up! LMAO!!! Oh No! you can't do that! You have to provide a dump receipt!! Dump receipt??? We have rows of dumpsters sitting along county roads we toss our trash into. Unless it's a major amount i don't go to the landfill. Nobody stands there and gives you a receipt!!!! ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!! This whole business is a JOKE!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

LOL! About an hour after i put up the last post i get a call canceling the work order. Bet their gonna send the other guy..........................:thumbup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Which clown outfit is this?


----------



## SagesServices (Oct 6, 2012)

Can you imagine having people with the uncommon sense running these outfits? Just a little street smarts would help so much!


Everyone has dumbed down their work force so much its amazing things get done at all. The schools are putting out so many idiots its hard to find an employee with decent social skills much less any interest in problem solving.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Everyone has dumbed down their work force so much its amazing things get done at all. The schools are putting out so many idiots its hard to find an employee with decent social skills much less any interest in problem solving.

when i first started this 6 years ago i used to " think " now i know better


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

michael.biasi said:


> Everyone has dumbed down their work force so much its amazing things get done at all. The schools are putting out so many idiots its hard to find an employee with decent social skills much less any interest in problem solving.
> 
> when i first started this 6 years ago i used to " think " now i know better



No social skills for sure!! Kids don't talk, they "TEXT" WTF is that all about??? What it takes me 2 minutes to text i can say on the phone in 15 seconds. What a waste of time!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> No social skills for sure!! Kids don't talk, they "TEXT" WTF is that all about??? What it takes me 2 minutes to text i can say on the phone in 15 seconds. What a waste of time!


Your S3 doesn't talk2text anymore? Jk


----------



## FieldServices (Oct 12, 2012)

*Change the Way you See It.*

Have you been out to the property before? If you did, did you document with photos and a bid to repair and/or remove?

If you did this; and can prove; simply respond to your client with proof and justification that you bid to "repair and/OR remove" the fallen debris. 

In the event your client still wants you to remove and/or repair at your expense- Simply and diplomatically request to speak with a supervisor and show them where you acknowledged and addressed this issue on your first visit. 

In the event they send another crew out at your expense, immediately and diplomatically escalade this issue to a higher authority of your client; you have a case on your hands! 


FYI- Most individuals processing your work orders are paid hourly and in a lot of cases burnt out. It's a demanding industry and understandable of their position... The business is a great business; learn how to play by the rules :thumbsup: no headaches, just obstacles to overcome!




mtmtnman said:


> Got a call today to remove pickets that where knocked of a perimeter fence on a property. The "BANK" want's them removed. LOL! More like the service company want's their 20%. Why no approve a bid to put the boards back up and secure the property??? This business is SOOOO screwed up.........


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

FieldServices said:


> FYI- Most individuals processing your work orders are paid hourly and in a lot of cases burnt out. It's a demanding industry and understandable of their position... The business is a great business; learn how to play by the rules :thumbsup: no headaches, just obstacles to overcome!


How about I tell my clients I'm underpaid and tired so I screw up a lot, now you pick up the slack for me and it won't cost you so much. Please...:no:


----------

